# Class 2 Tundra



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Got this used from RCC a while back. It's a class 2 with custom bumpers and sliders.

Running TSL's on Mayhem Slammers
Holmes Hobbies 45t Crawl Master Expert motor
Castle Sidewinder ESC
Hi Tech 7945 Servo with Hand Bros kit
4 Link rear
Tundra body with full lights
Full set of rock lights as well
3 Racing Winch with HeyOK 4amp controller
Customer bumpers and sliders

Sits at -37 scale points

Took 3rd over all in the Tri State Scale Outlaws summer series 2012


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Its a farm truck!


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Well finally had some time to install some new parts I ordered. I got some CVDs and aluminum C Hubs and knuckles for cheap online. So I set about getting more steering out of this truck. The difference is amazing. I tightened up the circle it drives down to about 2.5ft It was like 4 before. WOOT! I was able to take first at the last comp with this truck for class 2. I even beat Goldwing whom had been kicking my butt all year long. 


























And here is a stock scx10 with a Hand Bro CMS to show the difference.










I am loving the extra steering. I rub on the body now where I never did before. I almost rub the links at full lock.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Just some more scale goodies. 

I just got in some scale hubs today to add that little bit extra to the truck.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Poser pix!


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Well the other day while practicing with Dave and Eli, I heard a grinding noise that sounded like a spur gear giving out. Today I finally decided to tear into it and see what was wrong. The Kimbro spur gear was fine, but the top shaft was all wobbly. I feared the worst. Sure enough, after opening the tranny case I found a mess. the two center bearings had blown out and competely trashed the races and spread bearings all over the inside of the transmission, dinging up my Robison Racing gears. Ugghhh. I cleaned all the crap out and just need to find some new bearing. I think the gears are ok and I will put them back in. Sadly my spare tranny was already missing all these bearing. Oops!


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

So after Dave came to my rescue and brought new bearings, I reassembled the Tundra and made sure it worked, then while it was upside down, I had an epiphany! I had gotten a Speedweigand Scale Oil Pan quite some time ago, but could never figure out how to mount it. Today it just clicked! I trimmed a little notch in it to fit over the chassis cross member and used a small screw to mount it on. Perfect. 1 more scale point and it looks pretty cool too. Just one more small detail that makes a rig pop. 




















You can order these at http://speedweigand.com and you can see more options for wraith and SCX10's here:

http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/axia...speedweigand-customs-scale-lexan-oil-pan.html
http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/gene...speedweigand-customs-scale-lexan-oil-pan.html


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Looking good.

You can cut down on the rubbing by turning the EPA's down a little bit on your radio.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

transambill said:


> Looking good.
> 
> You can cut down on the rubbing by turning the EPA's down a little bit on your radio.


I could, but that would defeat the purpose of all that steering.  It's not causing problems having it rub.


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

That extra steering is doing you no good if you've got your tires wadding up against your shocks or links. It's hard on your servo and if you back your epa's down 10-15% and give your servo, shocks and links a break they'll last longer and you won't notice or miss that 10-15% anyway.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

transambill said:


> That extra steering is doing you no good if you've got your tires wadding up against your shocks or links. It's hard on your servo and if you back your epa's down 10-15% and give your servo, shocks and links a break they'll last longer and you won't notice or miss that 10-15% anyway.


Oh, no, I did fix that. Sorry guess I forgot to post that.  It's all good now. :thumbsup: I get some fender rub at full flex, but I had that before and it's not wadding up the tire or stopping the travel. Just some lug rub.


----------



## RCphotographer (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey tin,

Nice to see u again, u know me from the crawler forum as kreeperxj or the photographer that shoots the crawls at rausch creek.


----------

